# Official US colors!



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

VW just sent the EOS color samples to its us dealers:
candy white
silver essence
elsmeer blue
paprika red
wheat beige
island gray
thunder blue
black
interior options will be black, gray and beige


_Modified by Jpics at 10:43 AM 6-16-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Official US colors! (Jpics)*

Hey neat, are they actually gonna call it "eismeer blue" in the USA or are are they gonna re-name it Ice Sea Blue?


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Official US colors! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

that is the US color line up


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official US colors! (Jpics)*

here are some that are a little clearer...


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Official US colors! (Jpics)*

Sweet they've got a white one, so so pimp, but I'll be hating cleaning that for sure, I can see me now, white paint, custom white interior, dressed white head to toe, and with 14k gold plated rims, lol just kidding


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Official US colors! (jaxJetta1.8t)*








way I read that, Leatherette is not available with the 3.2? Also, is there any update to the 3.2 release date?


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:57 PM 6-15-2006_


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Official US colors! (Jpics)*

Is the thunder blue the midnight or shadow blue from the international cars?


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Official US colors! (NaustinJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaustinJ* »_Is the thunder blue the midnight or shadow blue from the international cars?

The thunder blue is much darker than shadow blue; I'm guessing it's the very dark blue we've seen on the international photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

No red interior?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Not this year.

JT


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (x9t)*

I don't think I've seen a White one, has anyone? or does anyone have a link to one?
Thanks


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (jaxJetta1.8t)*

^ Check out the second to last post on this page http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...94564


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Thankfully this isn't Thunder Blue, or my wife may have had a breakdown.







Nice colour selection, I still think Paprika Red is the best pick (which is what my wife has on order.)


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Thanks for the link Bigfoot!, it looks sweet, oh an the car too








I Found my new ride's exterior color, but I think I'll go with another interior color


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (jaxJetta1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxJetta1.8t* »_









That natural brown interior color is awesome (especially with my new Thunder Blue Eos)! I wish we got that interior color! 


_Modified by fookie at 6:50 PM 6-16-2006_


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Official US colors! (USCVWFAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *USCVWFAN* »_










No holes on the leatherette?? (I hope!)


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Official US colors! (USCVWFAN)*

Hey USAVWFAN, any chance we can get a close up of just the Thunder Blue?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official US colors! (NaustinJ)*

I second NaustinJ's suggestion!


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official US colors! (NaustinJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaustinJ* »_Hey USAVWFAN, any chance we can get a close up of just the Thunder Blue?

Give me a few... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official US colors! (NaustinJ)*

These are the color swatches from the Jetta *(Blue Graphite)*, GLI *(Shadow Blue)*, and the Eos *(Thunder Blue)*. I placed them on the hood of a 2006 Rabbit-Shadow Blue hoping the colors would show better ...








I think the best way to describe Thunder Blue is--- Blue Graphite without the _"Graphiteness." _


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Official US colors! (USCVWFAN)*

Thanks so much USCVWFAN! The dealer called me yesterday and they now have 6 orders available, I just wanted to make sure that it was more of the dark blue from the German site. I also had to make the tough decision to go tan or gray








I have always liked the dark blue / tan convertibles, but the large amount of black in the eos (behind the rear seats, almost 1/2 the drivers door, etc.) was really discouraging. A BMW has a black dashboard and the rest is color matched to the interior. That really persuaded me to go with the moon rock gray.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Official US colors! (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote »_Also, is there any update to the 3.2 release date?

VW is officially saying fourth quarter now.


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: Official US colors! ([email protected])*

No natural brown OR red? WTF???


----------

